#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-15
<dpm> good morning all
<trijntje> good morning
<trijntje> is there an easy way to find out which upstream gnome version of a package is used in oneiric?
<sagaci> it'd be a good feature to be able to sort batch string sets in alphabetical order, string size, % complete, untranslated, needs review, changed and last edited by just clicking the top label...
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-16
<dpm> morning all
<RawChid> Good morning
<Jessica_Lily> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/824094 <-- I think that bugs more you thing
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824094 in totem (Ubuntu) "Incorrect program name for the GB locale (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kelemengabor> Jessica_Lily: I assigned to the British team, thanks
<Jessica_Lily> o awesome :D
<Jessica_Lily> pfft low xD
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, I'd recommend talking to the British English translators at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-en-gb - this is a fix that can be done in 2 minutes, but it needs to be discussed so that everyone agrees with the terminology
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-17
<dpm> good morning all
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, do you have a second?
<dpm> kelemengabor, sure, just finished off a call
<kelemengabor> so, the time for the Natty langpack updates testing is up, but we got no response from those three languages (es, sl, pt_BR) that reached 100% coverage in ubuntu-help translation - this quite kills the point of having updated base packages. What should we do?
<kelemengabor> also, Andre_Gondim report in: don't you want fully translated Natty help in -updates? :)
<dpm> hit them with a stick!
<kelemengabor> :D
<dpm> let me give them a heads up on the list
<Andre_Gondim> let me see
<kelemengabor> Andre_Gondim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<dpm> kelemengabor, I've just sent a reminder to the translators list and to each team's list. Let's have another chat tomorrow to see if anyone has signed off those languages in the meantime
<kelemengabor> dpm: okay
<dpm> thanks for looking at this kelemengabor!
<kelemengabor> you are welcome :)
<kelemengabor> also, there was a question raised on the list by Hannie: will there be another update for the docs translation (for Natty)?
<kelemengabor> or rather: should we do another?
<kelemengabor> I think we should talk about this with the docs team, and develop a clear schedule for next cycle, as it would be great to have more time to translate the docs, but their help would be needed
<happyaron> anyone know about how to translate codeblocks? it seems the wiki on codeblocks.org is largely out dated.
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, I agree. Perhaps we should have a UDS session for that as well (common schedule for updates)
<dpm> happyaron, no, I don't know, sorry
<happyaron> dpm: hey, it's not your problem... I believe it's codeblocks developers' problem.
<happyaron> their wiki contains only out dated instructions, there release tarballs contains no translation, their forum has nobody talking on this issue for 5 years. But in svn trunk, there is POT files in non-standard directory, and I don't know where to place the translated files...
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-18
<dpm> good morning everyone
<andrejz> good morning, dpm
<dpm> morning andrejz - thanks for testing the Slovenian langpacks ;)
<andrejz> yeah it's not a problem, i am running natty on the production machine with ppa so it doesn't take much time
<andrejz> some other members of the translation team do the same, and then we tell each other if we find something and fix it
<andrejz> unfortunately i have been quite busy last two weeks so i forgot to sign off the lang packs
<andrejz> btw
<andrejz> is ubuntu translators coordinators call still on for today?
<dpm> andrejz, if kelemengabor is up for it, yeah. Let's wait for him to come to the channel to check up
<dpm> to check *out
<andrejz> ok
<dpm> sorry I haven't sent the calendar invitation, I was away last week, and I've been busy catching up with other projects this week
<andrejz> no problem
<danilos> dpm, so, I am cleaning up some of the POTemplate +edit/+admin pages mess (to fix an OOPS), and I wonder what is it that you all in UTC generally need to change
<danilos> dpm, do you really require access to the entire +admin page, or would eg. moving potemplate name to the +edit page be enough?
<dpm> danilos, generally, I'd say we don't need the +edit page at all and the +admin page would be enough, if that makes things easier. But let me have a look at both pages...
<danilos> dpm, heh, well, +admin page has a lot of things where one can mess stuff up very easily
<danilos> dpm, I'd be happy to leave you (as the rosetta-expert) with access to the +admin page, but I suppose stuff that's on there is relatively uncommon
<danilos> (changing POT header, file format, source package)
<dpm> danilos, sure, give me 5 min to double check, as I'm in the middle of another conversation - the source package we do need, though, as it's not uncommon that KDE packages need that changed
<danilos> dpm, sure
<dpm> danilos, here are my thoughts: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/669125/
<dpm> andrejz, you've been managing templates this cycle, perhaps you want to have a look at it too, regarding the conversation danilos started ^
<dpm> it's about the edit and admin links on pages such as https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+templates
<andrejz> i was wondering why are there two links edit and admin
<andrejz> there is a lot of duplication present
<andrejz> maybe admin interface is suppposed to be accessible by less people than edit ?
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, I think that's the idea, but right now it's not really like that, because +edit is not really useful, and everyone goes to +admin
<dpm> so danilos is trying to sort that out
<dpm> and is asking for some feedback on what we need on each page
<danilos> andrejz, +admin link is generally very fragile (it lets one mess up things very badly), it was only exposed to UTC team to avoid Launchpad team blocking Ubuntu from doing what they need
<danilos> andrejz, the idea is that we move the things that you *do* need to +edit page, and just get rid of the admin link altogether
<andrejz> ok, i get it now
<andrejz> i went through the list and i think dpm listed everything we need
<dpm> thanks andrejz
<danilos> dpm, andrejz: thanks guys
<dpm> no worries :)
<danilos> dpm, so, it's ultimately your call if you want the series on the +edit page
<andrejz> also it might be good to add a possibility to change translation priority when solving "need review" status
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, there is a bug about that, IIRC
<danilos> andrejz, heh, there are many things that are missing in LP for it to be even better, but we can't fix it all at once
<andrejz> sure i understand , just wanted to make sure it's written on someone's todo list
<andrejz> this priorities are not really that problematic, since they can be changed quickly with a script
<dpm> danilos, it all depends on what we do with the +admin page - were you thinking of getting rid of it altogether, or restrict the access to rosetta-admins?
<danilos> dpm, it will be restricted to rosetta-admins (and LP admins, of course)
<danilos> dpm, still, I am special casing the Ubuntu templates anyway, so if you feel entire UTC team should have access to something, just let me know before I get this branch finished and landed :)
<dpm> danilos, in that case, I'd say leave the source package fields where they are (in +admin), as it's a confusing bit that can mess things around and it's an action that happens only rarely. If necessary, as part of rosetta-admins I can do it myself.
<andrejz> danilos, i was wondering if you maybe know anything about this bug (it's been really bugging me) - it's been marked as critical but there was notactivity for over a month now  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/809791
<danilos> dpm, cool, agreed, thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809791 in launchpad "timeout when searching for long or short and common strings in translations (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,Triaged]
<dpm> danilos, ok :)
<danilos> andrejz, we have ~250 critical bugs, but thanks for bringing it to my attention, I'll try to take a look at it soon
<andrejz> it hasn't been so bad untill two weeks ago
<andrejz> but i am getting timeouts really often, so i abandoned translating package descriptions for now
<andrejz> thanks, danilos, appreciate it :)
<andrejz> dpm is meeting for today on or off?
<danilos> andrejz, we've actually removed a lot of stale translations from the DB at around that time, so perhaps DB is using very bad query plans since then
<andrejz> i need to adjust my schedule accordingly to be avaiable at 6 p.m.
<dpm> kelemengabor, are you up for the translations coordinator call today, at 18:00?
<andrejz> @danilos: that sounds reasonable
<dpm> *coordinators
<kelemengabor> dpm: yes
<dpm> andrejz, ok, let's do it, then
<andrejz> ok cool. is this via skype or google+?
<dpm> kelemengabor, do you have a g+ account and want to use google hangout, or stick with skype?
<kelemengabor> dpm: no g+ for me
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz, ok, we'll stick with skype, then
<andrejz> ok, good
<dpm> or if someone wants to investigate if there is a free mumble server we can use, that'd also be great
 * kelemengabor is mistrustful towards overhyped new Google services since we in the Loco started using Google Wave
<andrejz> what happened, kelemengabor?
<kelemengabor> dpm: I wonder if our own defauld dogfood (Empathy) is really that bad?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: nothing special, it just plainly sucked
<kelemengabor> but oh its soooo cool! we must make use of it! meh.
<andrejz> yeah sometimes these things cause more overhead than wanted
<andrejz> empathy works for me
<kelemengabor> andrejz: even for conference calls?
<dpm> kelemengabor, empathy is not bad, but we need a common server/account we can use
<andrejz> but i was thinking it might be cool to have some sort of public chat room (not p2p) so everyone can come and listen (if interested)
<andrejz> kelemengabor: never had the chance to try conference calls
<dpm> kelemengabor, obviously, I favour free software, but I hadn't found a service that we can use with empathy for a free conference call
<dpm> we could perhaps set up jabber accounts or gmail
<dpm> it only needs investigating and a volunteer for it :)
<andrejz> i already have gmail so that's not a problem for me. I just don't know if it works for 3 or more people
<andrejz> empathy's home page doesn't mention anything about conference calls
<dpm> yeah, I've never tried it, but I thought it might be possible, I just haven't looked into it
<andrejz> i didi't find anything conclusive. Maybe we can just try it out and see if it works
<andrejz> kelemengabor and myself will try it out before the meeting
<kelemengabor> dpm: do you know when will be langpack generation for Oneiric enabled again?
<dpm> kelemengabor, let me ping pitti, they should have been enabled after the last freeze
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz, let's pick up the agenda for the call from the last call notes I sent. Let me know if there is anything you want to add to the agenda
<andrejz> can you give the link to previous agenda?
<kelemengabor> dpm: yes, could we talk about that bug day that I failed to organize?
<kelemengabor> or rather, what should I do now
<dpm> andrejz, I think all the points we didn't talk about were on the e-mail I sent with the call notes (sorry, I do need to set up a wiki page for that)
<dpm> kelemengabor, no worries, let's talk about that during the call
<andrejz> this are the notes, dpm, kelemengabor - http://pastebin.com/HhJwWLpE
<dpm> thanks andrejz :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz, all set?
<kelemengabor> one min
<andrejz> yup
<andrejz> dpm
<andrejz> apt, libapt and such is not a part of langpack, correct?
<dpm> andrejz, IIRC, that's correct.
<andrejz> ok, just approving some imports and wanted to check
<kelemengabor> dpm: dpkg -L language-pack-hu | grep apt
<kelemengabor> :P
<dpm> andrejz, I'm not sure if we disabled the language packs, though (i.e. the checkbox that says "export in language packs")
<kelemengabor> but, I'm set now
<andrejz> yeah i am disabling it now
<dpm> well, kelemengabor just confirmed we didn't :)
<dpm> ok, ready to roll
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz http://pastebin.com/HhJwWLpE
<kelemengabor> andrejz: please close bug #446277 if you are sorting out apt imports
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446277 in ubuntu-translations "apt templates handling in Ubuntu (affects: 1)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446277
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz : https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/unity-lens-files/+imports
<kelemengabor> andrejz: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/unity-lens-files/oneiric/files/head:/po/
<kelemengabor> the old file is still in bzr
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/unity-greeter/+imports
 * kelemengabor just filed bug #828897
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828897 in oneconf (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add gettext type tag to the .ui file entry in POTFILES.in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828897
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<kelemengabor> dpm: andrejz: bug 487873
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487873 in ubuntu-translations "Search for translation bugs only reported in ubuntu and assign them to ubuntu-translations (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487873
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=translate&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz ^
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-19
<andrejz> dpm do you possibly have session notes from yesterday available somewhere. I think i forgot one of my actions :(
<dpm> andrejz, don't worry, I'll send them later on today. I'm a bit busy with developer.ubuntu.com today, but I'll try to send them by the end of the day
<andrejz> sure, no rush
<dpm> so don't worry about remembering the actions, that's what the notes are for :)
<dpm> damn, I hate it when evolution inadvertently crashes...
<yurchor> Hi! Is two gcc-4.6 templates in 11.10 the expected feature?
<yurchor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gcj-4.6/+pots/gcc-4.6/uk/+translate
<yurchor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gcc-4.6/+pots/gcc-4.6/uk/+translate
<dpm> yurchor, one is for the java compiler and the other for the c compiler
<yurchor> But they are identical, aren't they?
<yurchor> I mean it will lead to the package conflict if someone translate these templates in different way in any installable language.
<kelemengabor> they look to be identical
<yurchor> Quality of the new unity-lens-music is not very high... Missing "90s", "funk" and "rock" from the small letter... Just a rant. ;)
<kelemengabor> dpm: I have the impression that the gcj package uses the same source as gcc, and is separate only to make packaging easier or something like this. therefore, we should disable its translation templates
<kelemengabor> and thank yurchor for spotting it :)
<gumara> So, I need some help about translation.
<gumara> ?
<gumara> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/th/211/+translate
<gumara> In 11.04 and 11.10 don't display as this word.
<kelemengabor> hi gumara, I think it is normal that you don't see this in the software yet
<kelemengabor> as this was translated on 05-02, this was too late for 11.04
<kelemengabor> and AFAIK there was no translation update yet for 11.10 in the installer
<kelemengabor> but I'm sure that there will be one
<kelemengabor> dpm: gnome-applets is now in universe, I'm disabling it: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-applets
<dpm> kelemengabor, ack, thanks
<kelemengabor> system-tools-backends too: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/system-tools-backends
<kelemengabor> gnome-mag is next: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-mag
<kelemengabor> and gnome-system-tools: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-system-tools
<kelemengabor> we still don't have an automated way to detect obsolete templates, do we?
<dpm> no, unfortunately not
<andrejz> kelemengabor, how do you check if packages are in main? via packages.ubuntu.com?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: I start on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/hu?batch=300 on this page, I click the package name, this takes me to the translation page like https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/kde-runtime/+pots/solid-hardware/hu/+translate then I clikc Overview in the top left corner, this takes to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/kde-runtime and here you can see the Component 
<kelemengabor> slow and manual process, but if you know which packages are likely to be obsolete nowadays, it can be effective :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz, you can also install the ubuntu-dev-tools package and use the rmadison tool:
<dpm>     rmadison <package>
<andrejz> does this specify package for current version or all
<dpm> it's quite handy to determine whether a package is (or was) in main
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> for all active distros
<andrejz> If i wanna check what's in 11.10 do i need to run it?
<andrejz> ok, cool
<dpm> andrejz, here's an example of the output:
<dpm> $ rmadison gnome-control-center
<dpm> gnome-control-center | 1:2.22.1-0ubuntu4 |         hardy | source, amd64, i386
<dpm> gnome-control-center | 1:2.22.1-0ubuntu4.1 | hardy-updates | source, amd64, i386
<dpm> gnome-control-center | 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu4 |         lucid | source, amd64, i386
<dpm> gnome-control-center | 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu2 | lucid-updates | source, amd64, i386
<dpm> gnome-control-center | 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu2 |      maverick | source, amd64, i386
<dpm> gnome-control-center | 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu15 |         natty | source, amd64, i386
<dpm> gnome-control-center | 1:3.1.4-0ubuntu5 |       oneiric | amd64, i386
<dpm> gnome-control-center | 1:3.1.5-0ubuntu1 |       oneiric | source
<andrejz> yes, but where do you see if it's in main or not?
<kelemengabor> $ rmadison synaptic
<kelemengabor>   synaptic | 0.61ubuntu9 |         hardy | source, amd64, i386
<kelemengabor>   synaptic | 0.63.1ubuntu6 |         lucid | source, amd64, i386
<kelemengabor>   synaptic | 0.63.1ubuntu7 | lucid-updates | source, amd64, i386
<kelemengabor>   synaptic | 0.63.1ubuntu14 |      maverick | source, amd64, i386
<kelemengabor>   synaptic | 0.75.1ubuntu2 |         natty | source, amd64, i386
<kelemengabor>   synaptic | 0.75.2ubuntu6 | oneiric/universe | source, amd64, i386
<kelemengabor> andrejz: here
<andrejz> oh i see /universe indicates not in main :)
<kelemengabor> hm... if synaptic is in main, why is synaptic-manual translatable?
<andrejz> but it's not in main anymore
<kelemengabor> yep
<andrejz> so synaptic-manual should be disabled too
<kelemengabor> and synaptic is still translatable too
<andrejz> ok i will disable it
<kelemengabor> no - I just did it
<andrejz> ok, cool
<andrejz> unity templates are now visible
<kelemengabor> hm... someone enabled this: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/scribus
<kelemengabor> last time I saw, it was a Qt program, using qm files for actual translation, and providing po files only for convenience
<kelemengabor> anything changed since?
<andrejz> iirc scribus is in main
<andrejz> that's why i enabled it at some point in the past
<andrejz> i wasn't aware f qm /po files situation
<andrejz> *of
<kelemengabor> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/scribus/filelist
<kelemengabor> /usr/share/scribus/translations/scribus.af.qm
<kelemengabor> /usr/share/scribus/translations/scribus.ar.qm
<kelemengabor> etc...
<kelemengabor> no problem, but we should disable it then
<andrejz> yes, i agree
<andrejz> it ended up in imports queue one day, i confirmed it was in main and so i gave it a go
<kelemengabor> I disabled it, and blocked the pot file
<andrejz> ok, thx
<kelemengabor> dpm: there are a few po files in the import queue of scribus, should I block them or delete?
<dpm> kelemengabor, I'd say delete them for now, I'm still not sure what to do with scribus (they use qt linguist, IIRC)
<kelemengabor> done
<kelemengabor> well, we can't do much about it until we have native ts/qm file format import/export support in LP
<artnay> transifex supports those nowadays, you might want to take a look at their solution
<artnay> http://help.transifex.net/user-guide/formats.html#qt-files
<kelemengabor> artnay: I think we could discuss moving Ubuntu translations to a Transifex platform at the next UDS
<kelemengabor>  /troll
<artnay> you almost got me
<kelemengabor> :)
<kelemengabor> I wonder... won't it cause collisions/lost work if we export a gcc.mo/cpplib.mo/libstdc++.mo file from gcc-4.4, gcc-4.5 and gcc-4.6 at the same time?
 * kelemengabor thinks we went too far with this "let's translate everything in LP" idea :(
<andrejz> IMO all gcc templates can be disabled, since people who use those will most likely want to use them in english
<andrejz> i know that at least for our team we will probably never get to gcc
<kelemengabor> yeah, this is why we don't even try to translate it either
<andrejz> we rather transfer the docs and such
<andrejz> it's rather difficult to find a good programming book in slovenian (due to small market - 2 million) so whoever uses gcc is almost forced to do english already
<kelemengabor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA has still no response from es and pt_BR :(
<RawChid> kelemengabor, will it still be helpful if we test Kubuntu?
<RawChid> Because the deadline elapsed
<kelemengabor> RawChid: well sure, but be quick
<RawChid> How quick?
<kelemengabor> I was about to ping pitti about the test results
<RawChid> well, if we don't test it, it will be released anyway?
<kelemengabor> no, then it stays in -proposed
<RawChid> Hmm, okay. we don't have the resources to be that quick now. Just do your thing :)
<kelemengabor> like, half an hour quick? is that enough?
<Jessica_Lily> dpm, you know the locale thing I'm creating..
<Jessica_Lily> for na'vi
<RawChid> But if I test it later. It is still helpful to update THAT wiki page kelemengabor?
<kelemengabor> RawChid: oh, I see... then not
<Jessica_Lily> you know its language_region .. what region would na'vi be... I'm assuming pandora wouldn't be valid xD
<kelemengabor> unfortunately. but we have only one deadline, if you miss it, the next deadline will be for another langpack
<RawChid> kelemengabor, I fully understand. I just saw it a minute ago that we didn't test Kubuntu.
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, you can have a look at the klingon locale, see what region they used :)
<Jessica_Lily> GB
<Jessica_Lily> I looked
<dpm> ok, I'm finally heading for the weekend. Have a good one everyone!
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-13
<dpm> good morning all
<yurchor> Hi! Is it possible to disable KDE leftover templates for 12.10? I mean libplasmaweather, libkgapi and libktorrent.
<dpm> hi yurchor, sure, let me have a look...
<dpm> yurchor, done. Let us know if you see any other that needs disabling
<yurchor> dpm: Thanks. :)
<yurchor> What about disabling kubuntu-docs templates, as Littlegirl seems cannot finish them this cycle (according to Riddell), so they will not be packaged?
<dpm> yurchor, I'm not sure about this one. I'd prefer having confirmation from either of them on the mailing list first.
<dpm> but I could disable them in the meantime
<yurchor> dpm: Ok. It was not packaged for the last few releases anyway, so people should be discouraged enough anyway. ;)
<trijntje_> dpm: did you have a chance to look at the priority for the ubiquity-slideshow templates for edu,xu,lubuntu and ubuntustudio?
<dpm> trijntje_, I haven't, sorry, but it's on my todo
<trijntje_> sure, no rush. It's one of the last things to translate anyway, always last minute changes to the original text
<dpm> ok :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-15
<dpm> good morning
<yurchor> Hi! Can anybody help with a removal of the KDE leftover template (phonon-gstreamer) from 12.10 list?
<kelemengabor> yurchor: it is still in main, so I'm not sure what to do: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer
<yurchor> kelemengabor: Is there anything Qt-based in the default Ubuntu 12.10? I heard it will be Qt-free...
<kelemengabor> no idea, sorry
<yurchor> H-m-m, then is it right to expect that there should be some import of KDE translations? Ex.: http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/team/uk/qt/
<kelemengabor> I think those few Kubuntu-specific templates still in main should go to the -base langpacks, and we should continue to translate them, so basically yes
<yurchor> kelemengabor: Ok. Thank you.
<artnay> yurchor: default installation will include Qt software, such as u1
<yurchor> artnay: Then somewhere should be libphonon translations (and probably all other parts of kdeqt).
<artnay> yurchor: u1 doesn't require such libraries
<yurchor> artnay: Then it does not require KDE/Qt multimedia stack (phonon) as it cannot play the music. ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-16
<dpm> morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-17
<artnay> kelemengabor: ping
<kelemengabor> artnay: pong
<artnay> kelemengabor: you assigned bug 1019172 for us (thanks for that)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019172 in Ubuntu Translations "Clumsy Finnish localization of post-install failure message" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019172
<artnay> kelemengabor: it seems like the actual variable (%s, which has a value "post-installation) isn't translatable
<artnay> I wonder what else values it might have. quite problematic to translate such sentences
<kelemengabor> no idea, sorry :(
<artnay> kelemengabor: ok, thanks anyway. it's now bug 1038042
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038042 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "The values for variable in string "installed %s script" aren't translatable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038042
<TLE> artnay: you might learn something dy downloading the source package and look for the strings in the source files (e.g with grep), but really the devs should comment on these sort of things
<artnay> TLE: I did check their git - see http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=dpkg/dpkg.git;a=blob;f=src/script.c;h=c03441b390cee773cfd2dbf2bdf45bc9d99f5fe0;hb=HEAD#l180
<artnay> afaik that only sets the actual string translatable, not the variable (which probably comes from http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=dpkg/dpkg.git;a=blob;f=src/script.c;h=c03441b390cee773cfd2dbf2bdf45bc9d99f5fe0;hb=HEAD#l231 )
<TLE> artnay: ahh yeah, it would appear so
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-12
<qengho> Hi all.  I'm working on a project that doesn't use gettext, and I have made a translator that reads and writes POT and PO files. I just uploaded a branch and it doesn't match the (meaningless) Template Names in LP.  What should I do?
<qengho> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+imports
<qengho> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+templates
<qengho> Ah, never mind. I think I figured it out.
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-13
<qengho> dpm, I'm at desk in another 30 minutes, but I wanted to point out that I'm close to getting chromium-browser translations flowing back and forth to launchpad.
<qengho> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/chromium-browser
<qengho> I'm its maintiner, btw.  We were supposed to meet to talk about this two months ago.
<dpm> hey qengho, that's awesome!
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-14
<UbuPhillup> hey, how to change translations for the xdg-user-dirs ?
<UbuPhillup> i think its not possible with lauchpad right?
<narziss> Salut. Can't answer you that... but, I remember you had a question about context in the past?
<UbuPhillup> narziss: yes, thats solved ;)
<narziss> Keep in mind Termium (bureau de la traduction, gouv. Canada) and Le Grand Dictionnaire Terminologique (Quebec)
<narziss> Those 2 help greatly in translations!
<UbuPhillup> narziss: what, i'm from germany ?
<narziss> Oh right....
<narziss> Now I remember what you were asking about exaclty.... Symbian Rates & Plans.
<narziss> Nm then!
<narziss> :)
<UbuPhillup> narziss: i ask about ubuntu-thouch ;)
<narziss> ah.. yes.. well then.. :)
<UbuPhillup> ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-15
<UbuPhillup> hey anyone know how to change translations for the xdg-user-dirs ? (i asked before)
<UbuPhillup> dpm: ?
<UbuPhillup> or henninge ?
<henninge> UbuPhillup: I don't I am sorry.
<UbuPhillup> henninge: thats for the german team, because we dont want »Schreibtisch« for »Desktop« ;)
<UbuPhillup> but i think we can not do it with lp
<henninge> No, we dont
<henninge> ;)
<UbuPhillup> so we need other help ;)
<UbuPhillup> henninge: currently in saucy is every think translated with »Schreibtisch« ;(
<henninge> UbuPhillup: Look here:
<henninge> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+pots/xdg-user-dirs/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Desktop
<henninge> It looks like "Schreibtisch" ist used in Upstream.
<henninge> Ah no, never mind. That is not upstream.
<UbuPhillup> henninge: i know, but that change nothing
<henninge> Maybe you are seeing the gtk translation.
<henninge> But I am not current at all on the state of translations in Ubuntu or eben saucy
<henninge> I am just guessing.
<henninge> s/eben/even/
<UbuPhillup> henninge: we must change the path
<UbuPhillup> henninge: i can change the .mo file, but that dont change the path
<UbuPhillup> henninge: you know that we have our own channel #ubuntu-de-l10n ?
<henninge> henninge: There is ubuntu-de
<UbuPhillup> henninge: ?
<henninge> UbuPhillup: Yes, there is
<UbuPhillup> ahh okey
<henninge> Gotta run now. Feierabend!
<henninge> I don't think there is an English word for that ... ;-)
<UbuPhillup> hey kelemengabor
<UbuPhillup> Do you know how to change translations for the xdg-user-dirs ?
<kelemengabor> hi UbuPhillup - you need to send your translations upstream to http://translationproject.org/domain/xdg-user-dirs.html
<UbuPhillup> kelemengabor: i think they dont want your translation, they change it, but we want to change it back for ubuntu;)
<kelemengabor> that's unfortunate. this package is somewhat special in the sense that it does not use langpacks, because it's among the ones necessary for a localized install. so you would want to patch the package source, which is rarely happening
<kelemengabor> so I have no idea what is easier, to convince Ubuntu packagers or to convince upstream folks
<kelemengabor> dpm: any idea what's best to do?
<UbuPhillup> kelemengabor: thanks a lot
<UbuPhillup> kelemengabor: »to convince upstream folks« we try that but gnome said no and so it will not change
<UbuPhillup> but we can try it one more time …
<UbuPhillup> anyway thanks for your help kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> yw :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, UbuPhillup, I think convincing upstream should be the way to go. I think it might be easier to convince packagers if you can prepare a patched package and propose it for upload, but if things are done upstream it would require less work from everyone
<dpm> (apart from the convincing upstream bit)
<UbuPhillup> Thanks a lot
<UbuPhillup> dpm
#ubuntu-translators 2014-08-16
<vthompson> Hi everyone. Could someone translate a phrase for me to Spanish so I can test the translation on my Nexus 4? This is for the Ubuntu Touch music app: "Tap play to shuffle library"
